# Test thread, just ignore. :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Blah blah blah bling bling bling blah


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NEVER!!! Bump the thread  hehehe


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I should report you all for spamming.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Blah blah blah bling bling bling blah


I am also a Ke$ha fan.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahah fluke, I have no idea who that is. Heee.. :3


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhhh hehehe... I am an edge 102.1 kinda girl so I don't hear that song much. :3


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhhh hehehe... I am an edge 102.1 kinda girl so I don't hear that song much. :3


Agreed, CHUMFM SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Where am I?
Am I lost


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Oohhhh hehehe... I am an edge 102.1 kinda girl so I don't hear that song much. :3


I used to listen to 102.1, but ever since it was bought out its been pretty mediocre. I actually listen to cbc usually, not sure how that happend. LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea....i agree too. I miss some of the old dj's myself.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Edge 102.1. Oh man I loved listening to that station back in the 90's. I was totally shocked and saddened by Martin Streeks death. Anyone know if Chris Sheppard is still active?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wasnt that insane??........ That was a huge shock to lots of my friends since we all grew up with him basically every weekend.


----------

